# Ear cropping<--- Newbie question



## Track Junkie (Dec 11, 2008)

At what age should I crop my dog's ears? What's the earliest and latest possible age to get it done? Also, how much does the surgery usually run(ballpark figure)? What's the recovery time?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

With age you will have to check with your vet. They all semm to be alittle different. My vet says 10 to 14 weeks. 

With price, in my area it runs anywhere from $195 to $525.

Recovery time is different with every dog and every crop. My dog took alittle over a month from start to finish. It is alot of work taking care of the ears after they have been cropped. Be ready.....


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

best case scenario it'll take 1 month to heal and stand correctly and 4 months worst case to fully heal and stand properly... The healing process for scabs to come off and stitches out is generally 1 month... but if your dog has stubborn ears it could take wrapping the ears for up to 4 months post surgery.

Age is strictly per the vet you choose, which you shouldn't choose soley based on price either. some will do them as soon as 8 weeks... some like to wait until they are 3-4 months of age. 

I highly reccomend talking with other bully breed owners whos ears that you admire in your area... get referals to the places who have a proven track record with consistent great quality work. some vets will bullsh*t you with how wonderful their work is just to get your money. The vet you choose should offer to show you more examples of their personal work. when you go for the procedure bring TONS of pictures so that it's clear to the surgeon what your expectations are... my vet happens to guarantee her work and won't crop a dogs ears who they don't feel will stand correctly, and only crops bully breeds. Also, all follow up appointments for your surgery should be included in the price you pay after surgery (not including any aditional medication).

Just as a rule of thumb with vets for anything... when they give you a quote over the phone count on spending at least 30-40 more than the quote. That way you're prepared for the extras... I know the E-collar as well as the meds they send home are extra costs that most don't quote for you over the phone.

Happy hunting! BTW I spend around 200.00 per dog for the complete job.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Best age to do it is at 12 weeks. Man, in AZ a crop will run you anywhere between $200 to $1,800! Appearantly, elective surgery on a dog is unethical enough for the vets down here to charge your knee caps.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Sydney's ran me with bloodwork, tapings, and surgery about $400 and the vet only would crop from 12-16 weeks. I suggest looking at pictures of crops the vet has done...if he/she is any good they usually are able to prove it hands down. I also suggest you decide what kind of crop you want, and take a picture to the vet for the consultation.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Track Junkie said:


> At what age should I crop my dog's ears?


Ideally, it's 12 weeks. The reason for that, is that they are close to their last set of vaccinations.



Track Junkie said:


> What's the earliest and latest possible age to get it done?


I once called a vet and they preferred 9 weeks, so that's what I'll mention. As far as latest possible age, I don't think there is one, as long as there is a vet that is willing to do it. It will be more expensive though, because of the amount of anesthesia they will need to put your dog under.



Track Junkie said:


> Also, how much does the surgery usually run(ballpark figure)?


I paid my vet, $175 out here in Studio City, CA. The vet has been in business there for at least 22 years. I paid a $50 deposit, and the balance at the appointment. He advised me to give him PetTabs with calcium, which ran me about $8 at Petsmart. The only other cost I faced were the cotton balls and hydrogen peroxide (under $10, I guess lol). Aside from showing up for the deposit, my dog visited the vet in total 4 times, the surgery and 3 weekly visits, which at the 2nd week they took off the stitches.



Track Junkie said:


> What's the recovery time?


With my boy, the total recovery time was 5 weeks. The one thing you need to prepare for with the recovery is to not be squimish, and not be afraid of getting dirty to clean the scabs off with hydrogen peroxide daily. If the vet is good, he/she will give you all the after care instructions in writing.

Good luck, and don't hesitate to come to us with questions and/or advice :thumbsup:


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i agree with nes. 

i got lucky and came acorss a vet that specialized in pitbulls. kenya took about 4 months to recover (thats stitches and scabs) but her ears didnt stand right away. becuase she had a longer crop, and no bell, the flopped, so i had to bandag those up and get them done.

balpark figure i would say 200-400 
kenya got her ears done at 11 weeks.

but yeah DEF check out pics that vet has of croppings he/she has done. and also bring in a pic of how u want ur dogs ears to look. and if u have people that have cropped ears in ur area, ask them.

good luck


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Age wise is generally from 10-12weeks is IDEAL. Some vets will go as old as 16 weeks and some will do it at any age. The problem with cropping an older dog is it is a TON more work to get the ears to stand.

Healing is generally a month long process IF the ears cooperate. Different styles take more work. Crops with a bell left are easier. They stand sooner and heal a little better. No bell crops are a lot more work because more of the cartiladge is taken out of the ear.

It always helps to take a picture of a crop you like with you to the vet and they should be able to tell you what you are in for. It is a LOT of aftercare work. While the ears heal the dog is pretty much on lock down. No playing with other dogs!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Here's a chart with different styles of crops with a bell. No bell means the curve from the back to the tip is gone making the ear more straight.


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

My vet prefers around fifteen weeks or so. He likes for them to have most of their shots and not be able to be stressed as easily. I would say that around six months would be the absolute latest. I had georgias done then and they told me it was a risk because of how long the surgery would take. Since I was the tech for the vet that did mine I was in there with her the whole time. It takes 10 days for stitches typically and maybe 2 more weeks for them to heal completely, it really depends on the after care and how good they stand. Georgia has the long cut with the bell and she did not even have to have them braced. I would take my time finding a vet to do it and be sure to ask for pix of their work or find other people that have used them for the trims.


----------



## Track Junkie (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, everyone. You guys are awesome!! Now I have a pretty good idea of what to expect when the time comes. I spoke to the guy I bought the pup from. He said there's a vet in the area that's pretty good. I'll pay him a visit at some point to see how his work is. I'm not too concerned about the price. The last thing I'd wanna do is go cheap and get some crappy-ass vet that ends up messing up my dog's ears. 

Hey BedlamBully, thanks for the crop chart. I'm bringing this with me for sure. I think I like the short crop the best!!


----------

